# subjonctif présent / subjonctif passé



## kogera

Bonjour ,

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a des différences énormes entre les deux phrases suivantes; l'une est au subjonctif présent et l'autre au subjonctif passé.

Si je parle de Marie qui pourra toucher sa bourse l'année prochaine (cela veut dire qu'elle n'a pas encore touché sa bourse, mais elle a passé un concours de boursse pour l'année prochaine) , laquelle est meilleure?

Je suis contente que Marie puisse toucher une bourse .
Je suis contente que Marie ait pu toucher une bourse.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour kogera et bienvenue ,

Si Marie va toucher sa bourse l'année prochaine, le présent est obligatoire.
Avec le passé, Marie a déjà touché cette bourse, donc cette possibilité ne s'applique pas ici.

Bon courage !


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour !

Peut-on dire la phrase suivante:

_Je suis content qu’avant que tu ne viennes, Pierre ait mangé._

Pierre mangera à 12.00.
Tu arrives à 13.00.
Je veut accentuer que Pierre finira de manger avant ton arrivée.


Merci,
T


----------



## kogera

Bonjour Thomas1
Merci pour votre précision.

 Donc on peut utiliser le subjonctif passé même pour un événement qui n'a pas encore eu lieu si l'on veut accentuer un décalage entre les deux procès. 

Je crois que je comprends beaucoup mieux maintenant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention ! La phrase _Je suis content qu’avant que tu ne viennes, Pierre ait mangé_ (ou plus naturellement _Je suis content que Pierre ait mangé avant que tu ne viennes_) implique nécessairement qu'il s'agit d'un fait *passé* puisque l'antériorité est ici marquée par rapport au verbe principal qui est au *présent*.

Pierre mangera *a mangé* et tu *es arrivé* ensuite.


----------



## Thomas1

Merci Maître pour la clarification. 
J'en conclus qu'ajouter un complément circonstanciel de temps explicite pour préciser qu'il s'agit de l'avenir ne changera rien ? Par exemple :
_Je suis content que, demain, avant que tu ne viennes pas, Pierre ait mangé._
La phrase est illogique, non ?



kogera said:


> Donc on peut utiliser le subjonctif passé même pour un événement qui n'a pas encore eu lieu si l'on veut accentuer un décalage entre les deux procès.


Bonjour, Kogera, et bienvenue. 

J'apprends le français comme vous et votre question m'a mené à une autre grâce à laquelle j'ai appris quelque chose de nouveau, merci. Si vous êtes intéressé à l'emploi du subjonctif composé avec une référence au futur (et pas seulement), peut-être cette page-ci vous en fournira-t-elle quelques exemples : www.etudes-litteraires.com/grammaire/subjonctif-passe.php


----------



## C_18

Bonjour à tout le monde,
j'ai une question en ce qui concerne l'emploi du subjonctif. Bien que le subjonctif imparfait ne soit plus utilisé, j'ai souvent vu le passé (p.ex. "ait aimé").
Donc, je l'utilise beaucoup quand je veux parler du passé. 
Pourtant, j'ai vu des phrases dans lesquelles le subjonctif présent était utilisé même si cette phrase parle du passé. 
Un exemple pourrait être:
Tu l'as fait bien que je ne le veuille pas.
Tu l'as fait bien que je ne l'aie pas voulu. 

Est-ce que c'est du langage informel/peut-être faux d'utiliser le présent ou est-ce que le passé n'est plus utilisé par les jeunes? 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant le subjonctif présent que le subjonctif passé peuvent s'employer en lieu et place du subjonctif imparfait. Les deux temps ne sont toutefois pas toujours possibles. En effet, le subjonctif présent indique généralement la simultanéité ou la postériorité, tandis que le subjonctif passé marque l'antériorité ou l'achèvement. Le temps adéquat dépend donc fortement du contexte et du sens recherché.

Voir aussi :
bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)
avant que + temps (subjonctif présent / passé)


----------



## C_18

Mais est-ce que le subjonctif passé et présent sont donc interchangeable dans le passé?
Si je dis: "Hier, il y avait l'anniversaire de mon frère. Je suis content que tu aies été là." C'est clair.
Mais on pourrait aussi dire: "Hier, il y avait l'anniversaire de mon frère. Je suis content que tu sois là." ????
Parce qu'une Française m'a dit que le subjonctif présent est parfois juste dans le passé.
Est-ce que ça depend du registre?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça ne dépend pas du registre, mais du contexte et en particulier du temps du verbe principal. Si l'on exclut les temps littéraires du subjonctif, dans certains cas seul le subjonctif passé est possible, dans d'autres seul le subjonctif présent est possible et parfois les deux sont possibles.

Dans votre exemple, seul le subjonctif passé est possible :

_Je *suis* content que tu *aies été* là._ → à ce moment-là du passé (antériorité)
_Je *suis* content que tu *sois* là._ → maintenant (simultanéité)


----------



## C_18

Merci, mais je crois que je dois préciser ma question:
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai lu et entendu le subjonctif présent dans un contexte clairement situé dans le passé... Je me demande si c'est vraiment faux ou si ça se dit, même si ce n'est pas tout à fait grammaticalement correct. Évidemment, même comme locuteur natif, on dit parfois des choses qui ne sont pas, d'un point de vue grammaticale, cent pourcent juste... mais il se disent quand même et l'expression devient naturelle! D'un point de vue linguistique, c'est clair, mais je ne suis pas sûre que cette version utilisant le présent existe quand même dans la vie quotidienne.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

A ma connaissance, le subjonctif présent n'est *jamais *interchangeable avec le subjonctif passé. Par contre, il est souvent interchangeable avec le subjonctif imparfait dans la langue parlée.

_a)_ J'avais peur qu'il fût tué _(littéraire)_.
_b)_ J'avais peur qu'il soit tué _(courant)_.
_c)_ J'avais peur qu'il ait été tué.

Les phrases _a) _et _b)_ signifient la même chose : j'avais peur [à un instant passé _x_] qu'il soit tué [à un instant passé ultérieur _x__+n_].
La phrase _c)_ est différente : j'avais peur [à un instant passé_ x_] qu'il ait été tué [à un instant passé antérieur _x-n_].​


----------



## C_18

Merci pour cette description! Le subjonctif imparfait n'est pas seulement interchangeable avec le passé, je crois, mais ne s'utilise plus. 
Je suis surprise que, apparemment, même les Français ne soient pas d'accord, car une amie m'a confirmé que ça marche pour elle... donc si quelqu'un a d'autres explications, ça m'intéresse aussi.


----------



## Bezoard

C_18 said:


> Mais est-ce que le subjonctif passé et présent sont donc interchangeable dans le passé?
> Si je dis: "Hier, il y avait l'anniversaire de mon frère. Je suis content que tu aies été là." C'est clair.
> Mais on pourrait aussi dire: "Hier, il y avait l'anniversaire de mon frère*. Je suis content que tu sois là." *????
> Parce qu'une Française m'a dit que le subjonctif présent est parfois juste dans le passé.


Pas "je suis content" mais *"j'étais content que tu sois là ". *C'est ce qu'a dû vouloir dire votre amie.


----------



## Maître Capello

C_18 said:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai lu et entendu le subjonctif présent dans un contexte clairement situé dans le passé...


Que ce soit dans le passé, le présent ou le futur, d'une manière générale le subjonctif présent exprime la *simultanéité*, tandis que le subjonctif passé indique l'*antériorité* ou l'*achèvement*. Il est donc tout à fait normal de rencontrer le subjonctif présent dans un contexte passé.



Oddmania said:


> A ma connaissance, le subjonctif présent n'est *jamais *interchangeable avec le subjonctif passé.


Il est des cas où les deux temps sont possibles et où il n'y a qu'une faible nuance entre les deux :

_Le téléphone s'arrêta de sonner avant que je *puisse/aie pu* décrocher._


----------



## Joana D'arc

Pourriez-vous expliquer une fois de plus? Les règles d'utilisation de chaque temps verbal sont pas si claires pour moi.
Dans une passage de L'Etranger, Camus écrit: "J'étais un peu étourdi parce qu'il a fallu que je *monte* chez Emmanuel pour lui emprunter une cravate noire et un brassard. Il a perdu son oncle, il y a quelques mois."
Alors, le verbe en relief est au subjonctif présent mais je n'arrive pas à la raison. Pourquoi n'est-il pas au subjonctif passé ou même au plus-que-parfait?


----------



## Bezoard

Parce que le subjonctif passé est plus ou moins sorti de l'usage courant contemporain, notamment dans un registre qui reproduit la langue orale. On ne respecte plus la concordance des temps classique et on utilise le subjonctif présent même quand la principale est au passé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Parce que le subjonctif passé est plus ou moins sorti de l'usage courant contemporain


Il ne faut pas confondre le subjonctif passé avec le subjonctif imparfait ou plus-que-parfait. Contrairement à ces deux derniers temps (_que je montasse_, _que je fusse monté_), qui sont bel et bien sortis de l'usage courant, le subjonctif passé (_que je sois monté_) est lui tout à fait usuel.



Joana D'arc said:


> Pourquoi n'est-il pas au subjonctif passé […] ?


Le subjonctif passé suppose un *achèvement* qui serait inapproprié ici.


----------



## Joana D'arc

Maître Capello said:


> Le subjonctif passé suppose un *achèvement* qui serait inapproprié ici.



Mais une fois que le temps de la narration est au passé, cela ne veut pas dire que toutes les actions décrites par le narrateur sont déjà finies (au sense du passé composé ou de l'imparfait)?
Dans l'autre coté, il y a cet exemple qu'il me semble aussi plus une possibilité future qu'un achèvement: "Nous avons peur que notre vol *soit retardé* avec cette tempête".


----------



## Maître Capello

Joana D'arc said:


> Mais une fois que le temps de la narration est au passé, cela ne veut pas dire que toutes les actions décrites par le narrateur sont déjà finies (au sense du passé composé ou de l'imparfait)?


Le subjonctif passé implique qu'un certain événement (du présent, du passé ou du futur) est *révolu* relativement à d'autres faits (du présent, du passé ou du futur).

_Elle *est* contente que son fils *ait pu* dormir sans interruption._ (L'action de dormir est *antérieure/révolue* par rapport au sentiment de la mère.)
_Elle *est* contente que son fils *puisse* dormir paisiblement._ (L'action de dormir est *simultanée* par rapport au sentiment de la mère ou il s'agit d'un commentaire général.)

_Elle *était* contente que son fils *ait pu* dormir sans interruption._ (L'action de dormir est *antérieure/révolue* par rapport au sentiment de la mère.)
_Elle *était* contente que son fils *puisse* dormir paisiblement._ (L'action de dormir est *simultanée* par rapport au sentiment de la mère ou il s'agit d'un commentaire général.)



Joana D'arc said:


> Dans l'autre coté, il y a cet exemple qu'il me semble aussi plus une possibilité future qu'un achèvement: "Nous avons peur que notre vol *soit retardé* avec cette tempête".


Attention, il ne s'agit pas là d'un subjonctif passé, mais d'un subjonctif présent à la voix passive. Le subjonctif passé serait _ait été retardé_.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Le subjonctif passé implique qu'un certain événement (du présent, du passé ou du futur) est *révolu* relativement à d'autres faits (du présent, du passé ou du futur).



Dans l'exemple "J'étais un peu étourdi parce qu'il a fallu que je *monte* chez Emmanuel pour lui emprunter une cravate", il monte, ensuite il emprunte une cravate. Est-ce qu'on peut dire que l'action de monter est achevée, avant d'emprunter la cravate, et donc le subjonctif passé s'impose? Ou voyez-vous ces actions de monter et d'emprunter comme étant deux éléments de la même action, enfin?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une question de point de vue.

Si vous dites _Il faut que je *parte* avant midi_, vous dites que vous devez vous mettre à partir avant midi.
Si vous dites _Il faut que je *sois parti* avant midi_, vous dites que vous devez être déjà parti avant midi ; vous insistez sur le fait que vous ne devez plus être là du tout à ce moment-là.

Or dans l'exemple de Camus, il serait absurde de vouloir insister sur cet achèvement, sur cette succession d'événements. Le subjonctif passé ne convient donc pas dans ce cas.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Il ne faut pas confondre le subjonctif passé avec le subjonctif imparfait ou plus-que-parfait. Contrairement à ces deux derniers temps (_que je montasse_, _que je fusse monté_), qui sont bel et bien sortis de l'usage courant, le subjonctif passé (_que je sois monté_) est lui tout à fait usuel.


Bien sûr, je me suis mal exprimé et voulais dire que certains temps passés du subjonctif sont sortis de l'usage courant, ce qui explique qu'on utilise plus facilement le présent que l'imparfait. Mais le subjonctif parfait (autre désignation que certains préfèrent à subjonctif passé) est lui tout à fait usuel.


----------



## milcent

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment mettre une phrase qui est au présent, mais qui a le subjonctif aussi au passé:

-* Je veille à ce que les portes soient fermées (présent et subjonctif présent)*

Alors, la phrase au-dessous est-il bien écrit au passé composé?

*- J'ai veillé à ce que les portes aient été fermées (passé composé et subjonctif passé).*

Et bien traduit en imparfait aussi?

*- Je veillais à ce que les portes fussent fermées (imparfait et subjonctif imparfait)*

Merci d'avance!


EDIT:

Je en profiterai pour demander comment mettre la phrase au futur aussi.

*- Je veillerai à ce que les portes soient fermées (futur et subjonctif présent)

- Je veillerais à ce que les portes soient fermées (conditionnel présent et subjonctif présent)

- J'aurais veillé à ce que les portes soient fermées (conditionnel passé et subjonctif présent)*


----------



## Maître Capello

En français moderne et courant, il n'y a que deux temps du subjonctif : le subjonctif présent et le subjonctif passé. Le premier s'emploie lorsqu'il y a *simultanéité* ou *postériorité*, que ce soit dans le présent, le passé ou le futur. Le second s'emploie lorsqu'il y a *antériorité*, encore une fois, que ce soit dans le présent, le passé ou le futur.

Simultanéité : les portes doivent *être* fermées *au moment où* la vérification a lieu.
_Je *veille* à ce que les portes *soient* fermées.
J'*ai veillé* à ce que les portes *soient* fermées.
Je *veillais* à ce que les portes *soient* fermées.
Je *veillerai* à ce que les portes *soient* fermées._

Antériorité : les portes doivent *avoir été* fermées *avant le moment où* la vérification a lieu.
_Je *veille* à ce que les portes *aient été* fermées.
J'*ai veillé* à ce que les portes *aient été* fermées.
Je *veillais* à ce que les portes *aient été* fermées.
Je *veillerai* à ce que les portes *aient été* fermées._

Dans votre exemple, les deux temps du subjonctif sont donc possibles selon que l'on considère l'*état* (_les portes *sont* fermées_) ou l'*action* (_les portes *ont été* fermées_).


Dans d'autres contextes, on n'a pas le choix : il faut choisir en fonction de la concordance des temps. Exemple :

Simultanéité : la vérification porte sur le fait que les devoirs sont en train d'être faits ou vont l'être.
_Je *veille* à ce qu'il *fasse* ses devoirs.
J'*ai veillé* à ce qu'il *fasse* ses devoirs.
Je *veillais* à ce qu'il *fasse* ses devoirs.
Je *veillerai* à ce qu'il *fasse* ses devoirs._

Antériorité : la vérification porte sur le fait que les devoirs sont terminés.
_Je *veille* à ce qu'il *ait fait* ses devoirs.
J'*ai veillé* à ce qu'il *ait fait* ses devoirs.
Je *veillais* à ce qu'il *ait fait* ses devoirs.
Je *veillerai* à ce qu'il *ait fait* ses devoirs._


----------



## milcent

Je suis si heureux de lire vos réponse. Il ne pourrais jamais être plus clair de ce qu'il est. Merci beaucoup ! 👏🏼 👏🏼 👏🏼 👏🏼 👏🏼 👏🏼 👏🏼


----------

